# Trivia 6/29



## luckytrim (Jun 29, 2018)

trivia 6/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Garbage trucks in Taipei play Beethoven's "Fur Elise" to let  people
know it's time to bring the trash out.

1. When competing for political office, what is the equivalent  in the U.K. 
for 'running' in the U.S.?
2.  Which major championship is held annually in Augusta,  Georgia?
3. During the most of Roman times, gambling was outlawed and  heavy fines and 
even death could result for those who breached the law, but on  what 
occasions could the ancient Roman have a bet?
4. You may know that Socrates taught Plato, and that Plato  taught 
Aristotle... But whom did Aristotle teach ?
(Hint; He almost conquered the known world...)
5. Where were the LA Lakers from before moving to Los  Angeles?
6. What colors do you need to make the flag of the United  Kingdom?
7. If I suffer from agoraphobia, what is it that I fear  ?
8. In WWII, who surrendered first, Germany or Japan  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
One hundred years ago in America, meat, fat, and sugar between  them
contributed 55% of the total number of calories in an average  diet.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Standing
2. The Masters
3. Chariot Races
4. Alexander the Great
5. Minneapolis, MN
6. Red, White & Blue
7. Fear of going outdoors
8. Germany



CRAP !!
One hundred years ago, meat, fat, and sugar between them  contributed only
15% of the total number of calories in an average diet. Today,  the figure in
nearer to 60%. The quantity of fiber has dropped a whopping  90%.


----------

